# Submersible pump



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Got a call something is wrong with their water. Got there, pump was running but only had 20 pounds of pressure according to the guage. Installed new guage, showing the same thing, 20 pounds is all the pump is putting out. Checked double pole breaker, both legs showing 120 volts. Checked amperage draw, each side was drawing 6.8 amps. I tap on the tank, top is hollow, bottom kind of solid, checked air in tank, only 10 pounds. Filled to 28 pounds as it's a 30/50 pressure switch. Same thing. Would only go to 20 pounds. I checked the amperage draw at the casing, 6.8 amps each side. Pulled the pump, about 275 foot of pipe. Checked where top of water was at compared to casing and found water is only being lifted 25 feet to the pitiless adapter. Cut both wires at the pump and checked voltage on both sides, it had 120 on each leg. So I am thinking the pump or a few of the pumps stages are not working inside the pump. It had a 1/2 horse pump, replaced it with a 3_4. Still got the same problem. We noticed water at the casing on the ground, dug it up, found plastic fitting in pitiless adapter cracked. Also noticed there was only a foot of Polly pipe coming off the adapter then switched to pvc which runs directly beneath a massive oak tree. I figured maybe the pvc was cracked because of the root so we dug it up at the house and ran 1 inch Polly pipe above ground to bypass tree roots. Still have the same problem. Now I am thinking it may be the tank. But I have always seen the bladder rupture filling the tank with water, but never seen a bladder not let water in. Secondly I should have put an external check valve at the pump as when you cut the power off the water drains back. Also I only used a 3/4 pump because of only lifting water 25 feet. I was always taught that the water below the top of the water in the well don't count as weight.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Bill said:


> Checked double pole breaker, both legs showing 120 volts.


You need to check both legs together for 240 volts. You can get false readings by checking each leg individually.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Debo22 said:


> You need to check both legs together for 240 volts. You can get false readings by checking each leg individually.


Did, got 240


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

The pressure switch only tells the pump when to start and stop.

I would check the nipple leading to the pressure switch it may be full of sediments. While it is removed replace the pressure switch.


Or

The pressure tank needs to be replaced
The pressure tank only dictates the residual pressure when the pump is inactive.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

That's what I thought also, rust or trash in the nipple. Waiting to hear back from Bill.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

No trash or rust, everything is clear.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I noticed that there is UF wire at the casing and 2 strand pump wire going from the switch through the wall, we also see it underground just outside the house. This tells me that 2 wires have been spliced underground. I was just informed the pump installed just before this last one I pulled was struck by lightning. Now I wonder, wet ground, connection sitting in water, lightning, may have done something at that junction. An electrician said he don't think so, but I feel if there was that surge of power and the wire nuts sitting in the water may be causing a weak spot. Still letting 120 go through, but not all the amps. Going back tonight and am going to bypass wire in the ground by running 10/2 UF on top of the ground to see what happens.


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

If it is only building 20 psi while the pump is still running then you still have a break in the pipe, if it is shutting down at 20 then it is the switch. There is a lot of $ being put into this pump, you can test the wires before sinking more $ into it


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Also, you have mentioned when the pump is shut off the water drains back. A foot valve (not just a check valve) should be at the base of the line in the well.

With the low head that pump should be able to build a heck of a lot more than 20 psi. your switch an nipple are clear, so line issue. When power is off that line should hold pressure. You said when it is off you get a pressure loss. If you bypassed the underground portion and no change, line issues in the well.


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

GAN said:


> Also, you have mentioned when the pump is shut off the water drains back. A foot valve (not just a check valve) should be at the base of the line in the well.
> 
> With the low head that pump should be able to build a heck of a lot more than 20 psi. your switch an nipple are clear, so line issue. When power is off that line should hold pressure. You said when it is off you get a pressure loss. If you bypassed the underground portion and no change, line issues in the well.


I agree with all of this except for the foot valve part. Either a split in the pipe or a leak at a fitting. The submersible pumps work with a check valve. The jet/ piston , etc pumps used a foot valve


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Air lock, leak in suction line, foot valve insufficiently submerged causeing it to take in air if well draws down when pump starts. Could be a wide range of things. Let us know what it is once you narrow it down


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

canuck92 said:


> Air lock, leak in suction line, foot valve insufficiently submerged causeing it to take in air if well draws down when pump starts. Could be a wide range of things. Let us know what it is once you narrow it down


Submersible pump, no foot valve or suction line


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Yep your right, Does the same thing but is above the pump itself as a check.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Found it!!
The home owners had this house since 1979. I was scratching my head over this. Had to piss, so I see a run down shed about 150 feet back in the woods. As I was draining my lizzard I noticed water on the ground. I asked the home owner. They recall a yard hydrant being out there. They used it to once water animals they had. Said they completely forgot about it being there. They are pushing 70. We dug it up and sure enough water just pouring out. This line was taped into from inside the house. Anyway, caped it off, good to go. Damn that one was a *****


----------

